# Best Range Finder >$400



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I need to get a new Rangefinder...and I do not want to spend more than $400....what are my options and what is the best way to go?


----------



## flynhunt (May 21, 2008)

Keep an eye on KSL. I was able to get a new Nikon Riflehunter 550 for $200. Seemed like a good one from reviews I read. It comes with angle comepensation so I can use it for bowhunting and well as rifle. Also waterproof which some of the other brands are not.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I would get the Bushnell 1000 ARC scout. Has angle compensation and it's only about 250.00. Can't get much better than that for the price. I have been really satisfied with mine.


----------

